# reelfoot crappie trip



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just got home last night from 4 days at cypress point resort,with shortdrift.had a great time just getting away and enjoying some time on new water.
the weather was sort of doing flip-flops on us,making fishing a little tougher than it could have been,but bringing home a cooler full of filets was secondary to passing some time on a beautiful new lake with a friend,doing what we both love  
the lodge was a first class operation,which eased the pain of the slow fishing.
and they come with my highest recomendation to anyone considering a trip to reelfoot.we were treated like kings by the dockhands,who took care of our every need.that,along with very nice modern,clean,almost new accomodations and boats/motors made for a most pleasant experience.
as i said,the weather was less than perfect,and being our first trip,didn't help in navigating the lake and finding great numbers of active fish.at about 25,000 acres spread over several miles,getting to a few places we wanted to fish,was not possible with the conditions.
but even though we only brought home a few crappie meals,the trip was well worth the cost,and will be one of my favorite fishing memories.if the fish gods smile on me,i think the dream of another trip next year may be on my schedule  
a few pics of the lake will follow,and i'm sure shortdrift will have more to add.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Sounds like you two had a great time and were able to enjoy the surroundings despite challenging fishing. After a few "disappointing" trips ie not enough fish based on expectations, I realized that counting on catching alot or big fish is usually a recipe for not being happy with the trip. I've had a make a conscious effort to focus on enjoying all of the other aspects first and foremost then being occasionally rewarded with catching that might meet or exceed expectations. Actually I find the planning and anticipation of the trip is half the fun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

pete,i feel as you do.i try to appoach life in much the same way.by not having great expectations,one will find much less disappointment in life and everything that comes with it  
the trip in itself was a treat.catching a few fish added a little enjoyment.but not catching lots or big fish did not subtract from the experience  
and the preperation was a fun part of it as well.
here are a few pics of the lake(no fish pics,LOL)

first is sunrise view from our room.









view of part of docks and clubhouse where they put on a big(free)feed with great eats on monday night.









open water









one of the hundreds of duck blinds around the lake.









one of several "ditches" for navigating between sections of the lake.









another "ditch"









another area of open water.









shortdrift deep in concentration,checking our bearings so as not to get "lost" again  
yes,it got a little chilly at times,LOL.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to see you guys made it back. Too bad about the weather. Those pictures bring back some memories of my trip down there. It was mostly fishless also. Must be something about us "northerners" fishing down there. The fish dinners only last so long but the memories made trying to get those dinners last a life time (or until you get too old to remember them  )


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

As stated by misfit, first class all the way!  It was great to only have to worry about fishing and eating.  We had a lot of satisfaction in being able to do as well as many and better than most when it came to catching some fish. Crappie that we were tossing back, others kept. Rick caught one that was 14" or a tad more. The best I was able to do was around 12". I know we will do better if we return next year and have better weather conditions.

The Drive to Reelfoot was almost as much fun as being there. The navigator will naturally try to blame the pilot and so on but all WE did was add around 70 miles to the trip.  I now am totally aware of the MISFIT CURSE!!!! and the adventures that await those exposed to it.

The service rendered by the marina gang more than made up for the difficult conditions. The fellows clean and fuel your boat every nite and get it for you every morning. They derserve and earn a handsome tip.

I'm working on some pictures I took and will try to post them soon.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

You had Shortdrift navigating?  

No wonder ya'll like catfishing. No cold wind and rain, we can take naps, and we occasionally catch a fish  

There isn't much a fella can do about the weather.

Weather like that when we catfish put us all over 2 for one steak night.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Shortdrift was kinda busy directing the F150 down the byway at 70.   
Sooooo guess who was the navigator


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

By the looks of the pics you guys were a tad early...is this still their "off peak" time? when does that run to? maybe 2-3 weeks and the place would be at pre-spawn peak.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

pete,their peak time started on our first day,the 12th.
fish are in prespawn now,and in all depths of water.we caught them in water from 3 feet to 15 feet.
most of the females we caught were probably a couple weeks away from dropping their eggs.water temps were in the 50's before we got there.i think the biggest timing problem was mother nature  
with fronts moving in and out,yo-yoing barometer,the fish just were on/off.
last day we were on tons of fish in one area,along with several other boats,but nobody was pulling many fish.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Misfit and Shortdrift, Glad to see y,all made it back ok. I tried to get your number from Robbie to see if you all were on fish . Hopeing we could compare notes and help each other out. I tried the number he gave me to no avail . We got down there on sunday the 12th around 4:00 pm in the evening and went out till dark and only got 2 crappie . The next day we did a little better but the wind was really kicking at times. On tuesday the wind finally layed down and we had our best day.Combined for the 2 1/2 days we fished , the two of us ended up with 25 crappie between 10 to 15 inchs along with a couple 5 and 6 lb. largemouth bass each, talk about a blast on crappie rods!!!! Randy also pick up 3 sheephead drifting minnows and 9 nice channel cats on yoyos. From the reports we had got the bite on the north end had been hot the week before we got there with 50 -70 crappie a day. The story of my life, SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE LAST WEEK . LOL!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dave,i wish i'd known you were headed there  
would have been fun hooking up with you guys.don't know what number robby gave you,but ron's phone was the only working one.
nice bass
ron caught a couple yellow bass,but those were the only odd fish in the boat.we took bass tackle,but never broke it out,cause we got to wrapped up in trying to get the crappies going,LOL.we talked to the guy who ran the tourny the week before.he told us about the hot bit up north.also said there were some big fish bags brought in,with a 4+ pound topping the list
where did you guys stay,and did you have a rental boat?the rental boat was the only thing that kept us from making the long haul to the upper basin.
do you like that lake as much as me?


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Misfit , we stayed at Gray's camp at the far north end, the other nearby camp was Sportsman's. Really was a last minute trip for me , Randy's partner couldn't make it so he had to twist my arm real hard to make me go . LOL !!~

I was checking for reports on crappie.com and seen where you all were headed down at the same time also. Gray's and sportsman's both offer rooms and rental boats but we towed randy's 14 foot lund down to fish from. The upper end of the lake is super shallow with 6-8 ft. of water being the deepest and stumps everywhere just beneath the water. With all the cypress trees in the water you would think there would be crappie on every tree but soon found out that wasn't the case.
Most all our fish were caught in 3-4 ft. of water , drift fishing 18-24 inchs deep on minnows ,only caught three crappie and the 5 lb. bass casting a crappie spinner, none at all on jigs of every color imaginable. We drifted one area and caught several of those yellow bass also the same area randy got the sheepheads from. The lilly pads had just started to pop up and the fish seemed to be holding on the outside edge of the pads. Just wish that big front had not have moved thru when we were there , i think there is some excellent crappie to be had at Reelfoot just have to hit it when the weather conditions are right. Rick if ya ever get the chance to go , try the crappie at Weiss Lake in Alabama. UNBELEIVEABLE NUMBERS OF BIG CRAPPIE !!!!!!!! My brother called and wants to go next weekend , my arm is starting to get sore from all that twisting .  LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

too bad we missed each other  
that lund would have made for a little more comfortable ride than the rentals  
i know about that upper basin.i think it's rougher than most of the lake due to the shallow water making the stumps easier to "find"  i think you'd have found some good fish there if it hadn't been for that front.i wasn't happy when i stepped out the door tuesday morning,and got hit with that horizontal rain 
i've read about those weiss crappies
it's like 2 pounders don't really get people too excited there,LOL.
grenada is another great one i'd like to do


> My brother called and wants to go next weekend , my arm is starting to get sore from all that twisting


 i know how you feel.i hate when people try to hurt me like that,LOL.if you cry uncle and go,don't forget to report back.

ps.............if we'd have foundeach other,i'd have given you the "hot" bait.that blue/white tube was hot.when the fish did bite,seems like that's all they wanted.it saved the trip for sure.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Some additional pictures/

Canal exit onto another lake basin









Misfit and a nice crappie









Misfit and Marina Attendants









Boats ready to go in the morning









Boat Port









Marina 









Marina exit onto main lake









Marina attendant bring up a dry and cleaned boat in the morning









Two DYNAMIC FISHERMEN


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys nice pics.I will get Jigger some from our trip and he will put them on the board.Wish we could of found you`s or talked to you`s.We thought you`s where at Blue Bank resort and drove right by you`s  .Hope to meet you`s some other time .Randy


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice pics,dave.
and a couple nice bass  
we were armed for bass,but the picky crappies gave me an attitude,so i couldn't take time out for he bass


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn nice fish Dave.  Those bass had to be a real surprise. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pix guys and thanks for sharing the info on the trips... Looks like it may be a spot for an OGF roadtrip next Spring... We'll see how things pan out, but getting 15 or 20 of us down there would be an absolute BLAST!!!!


----------

